# New Mouse, help with coloring?



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

This is my new young doe named June. I'm not sure what this coloring is. The camera alters it a little. But basically she has an all white belly, but her back is light orange with sort of splashed grey spots on her. Her hair is also kind of medium long. Any help with genetics?










Her nice white belly is so cute!


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

I would bet she is Avy/at go/go. In other words a american brindle tan angora(long hair).


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

That looks very attractive- possible new breed here called tiger !


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I agree! Brindle tan!


----------



## jessilynn (Jul 9, 2010)

yup! Long Hair Satin Brindle Tan!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Very pretty!
Long Hair Satin Brindle Tan


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

thanks for all the compliments! yeah, she is gorgeous, i saw her and couldn't resist!! 

Edit: I did some small research on brindle varieties and it seems like she could be a "gold/blue brindle." pastel coloring with goldish hue and bluegrey stripes...sounds like her!


----------



## Amelia66 (Jun 12, 2010)

aww shes so cute <3


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Aww! She is so pretty!!


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

I've been taking a look at June recently, and I was wondering if it was possible that she's splashed instead of brindle? She has a small blue-grey spot on her head, and as she ages, her markings look more dispersed and spotty... or is this just due to the brindle gene / long hair?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

She's just a brindle with smudgey markings. 
Sometimes their markings get more defined as they age, and sometimes they get smudgier.


----------

